# 90 G: Have Eheim 2217. Need another filter...



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi All,

I have just ordered a new 90 gallon tank. It will be pretty heavily stocked mbuna tank. I currently have an Eheim 2217, but I think I will need another filter for the tank. I will be putting a 3d background in the tank shortly.

What other filtration would you guys suggest? I don't really want to do a HOB filter since I will have the 3d background. My thought at this point is just to get another 2217. Would this do the job?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

You may be able to get away with just another 2217.

I have a had a couple of tanks in the 100 to 112G range each filtered with a 2262 and 2217. The cans have needed to be cleaned about once every 3 months.

If you can afford it, the 2262 would be the way to go.


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Aquaclear 110. This will also add some surface agitation. If your makeing a diy background work the intake into it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you planning on hiding the filter intakes behind the background?


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Are you planning on hiding the filter intakes behind the background?


This is where I am a little confused, although I have done some research.

I want to have the background flush against the back glass because I don't want to have space back there for fish to get trapped and also to maximize the viewable area. So I guess I might put the spray bar on the side glass and make a hole in the background for the intake?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you want the background flush against the back glass, you will need to carve out a section of the background in order to accommodate the intake piping in front of the background.

Do you already know which brand & model background you will be installing or are you doing a DIY version?


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, I am going to get the Universal Rocks "Crevice" style model in brown to match the lace rocks I already have. I suck at art, so not going to attempt making one.

So, I guess I will just carve out a hole for the intake in the 2217.


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

As to the original question:

I can't afford the 2262. The other suggestion was the Aquaclear 110, but I'm trying to go with another can filter. Ideas? I could do another 2217 or or something else in that price range (which is pretty limiting).


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've got 2 2217's on a 75 with 31 juvenile Mbuna in the tank. Tank is still really new ( just 2 months old) but so far the 2 Eheims have been more than adequate. I did add a Hydor Koralia circulator, and currently, I have one spray bar on the short end of the right side of the tank, while on the left end, the spray bar is on the back pointed forward. This seems to work debris down the tank to the left, then down and around the rockwork and back to the right along the lower portion where the intakes are. I originally had them both on the short ends facing each other, and the resulting flow didn't really push debris to the intakes to my liking but rather just circulated it in two opposing circular patterns. It's better now, but they still don't "suck up" a lot of floating debris, imo.


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

I am going to add a Hydor 1050 as well. When I first got the 2217 I thought it had weak intake too. Then I took the end piece off the intake, put my finger in the actual pipe and found that there was actually massive suction. That end piece really weakens the power.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

rooster120 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am going to add a Hydor 1050 as well. When I first got the 2217 I thought it had weak intake too. Then I took the end piece off the intake, put my finger in the actual pipe and found that there was actually massive suction. That end piece really weakens the power.


That's interesting. The output always seemed strong, so I figured it was moving a lot of water. Have you tried other end pieces or sponge prefilters? I had actually considered a small HOB between them or one of those homemade powerhead based soda bottle filters full of filter floss. Maybe I'll try a different end piece.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The intake strainer doesn't really weaken the suction, it just diffuses it equally. If you didn't have it, it would suck up fish and plants easily. If you decide to use a sponge pre-filter, check and clean it frequently as they can clog fairly quickly.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Deeda said:


> The intake strainer doesn't really weaken the suction, it just diffuses it equally. If you didn't have it, it would suck up fish and plants easily. If you decide to use a sponge pre-filter, check and clean it frequently as they can clog fairly quickly.


Yeah, I get that. I guess the real objective is to reduce the intake size somewhat to increase the "capture radius" of the intakes by increasing the velocity near the intake baskets due to a decrease in the overall orifice entry area. The volume of water siphoned shouldn't change much. Good point on the sponge prefilters. In a related question, would there be any advantage to capping the end of the intake tube and then drilling holes along it's length to allow for intake of water at various depths in the tank (like the reverse of a spray bar mounted vertically)? Would the upper holes just draw in more water and leave stagnant water lower down in the pipe? Anyone have any practical experience or thoughts on this?


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmmmm. Sounds like it might work but I've never thought of that.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

hose91 said:


> In a related question, would there be any advantage to capping the end of the intake tube and then drilling holes along it's length to allow for intake of water at various depths in the tank (like the reverse of a spray bar mounted vertically)? Would the upper holes just draw in more water and leave stagnant water lower down in the pipe? Anyone have any practical experience or thoughts on this?


I have never tried this but I don't really see a need to as the intake strainer works just fine as designed.

The concern I have is that if you drill multiple holes in the intake pipe, there is the chance that any debris or live plants, if you use them, could plug enough holes that the intake becomes blocked. Also, if you drill the holes in the upper 1/2 of the intake, you will need to turn the filter off during water changes to avoid drawing air into the filter. I always leave my canister filters in operation during water changes as I don't remove enough water to uncover the intake strainer.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would add another 2217 personally. I have two 120g tanks both with two 2217s on them.


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

I think that is what I'm gonna do.


----------

